# Accommodation For 3 months (90days)



## radvansky.tomas (Sep 24, 2016)

Hi everyone I am looking for 3 months accommodation for me, my wife and our 1yo daughter. We are coming to NZ for about 3 moths, to explore country, attend couple of interviews and generally to understand culture. I work from home, I am computer programmer. 

Requirements:
- at least 2 bedroom
- broadband internet
- kitchen (cooker + fridge)
- washing machine
- 1 double bed

Property type:
- house, townhouse, top floor flat

Locality
- Auckland/Wellington preferred
- Close to groceries (we dont have car)
- But we will consider everything

Budget
- 350-400NZD (all bills included)


----------



## escapedtonz (Apr 6, 2012)

Assume you are coming on a Visitor Visa ?
If so you really need to consider your "I work from home, I am computer programmer" statement as you CANNOT work in NZ when on a visitor visa. It is a breach of your visa conditions.

You have virtually zero chance of finding a property for that kind of budget to be fully furnished and include all bills. Back in 2012 we rented a small 3 bedroom 1970's traditional Kiwi villa fully furnished with all bills included and it was $725 per week and it wasn't the Ritz nor in the best area of Wellington.

Your only hope really is to house sit for somebody for when they are away on travel, so basically you live there and look after the cat, plants and cut the grass. I think there are sites where you can register your interest ?


----------



## radvansky.tomas (Sep 24, 2016)

*Really*

Really? Did you check trademe.co.nz there are virtually thousands houses for 400$ a week even furnished, problem is my period. I get that, but asking 4000euros/month for ****hole is pretty too much, don't u think ?!


----------



## escapedtonz (Apr 6, 2012)

You said Wellington or Auckland and considering your other constraints :-

TradeMe has 63 listings for the whole of Wellington which is a huge place. Since you have no transport you'll probably need to stay close or in the CBD so this reduces that number in to the 40's and of that number hardly any are furnished and of the furnished none of them will include all the bills.

Auckland will be similar.

As you say this isn't sufficient for you as these aren't short term rentals and you'd be hard pressed to secure any for a 3 month period which means you need to look at baches or Kiwi holiday homes.
So, looking on Book a Bach the cheapest in the Wellington region 2 bed is from $100 per night which using my maths skills is $700 a week, however that is a farm stay on the Kapiti Coast 1hr train ride away from Wellington so you'll have to pay for lots of travel.
Cheapest in the city or close to the city $155 per night in Plimmerton which is a beautiful little coastal village but still a 30 minute train ride.
To be in the city where you could walk everywhere $180 per week in Thorndon right next door to the CBD. 3 months there would cost you around 25 grand.


----------

